# H110i / S340 Elite Montage



## elnillo (6. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
für mein neues System hab ich mich für das S340 Elite und den H110i entschieden. Die Montage des Wärmetauschers im Frontpanel war schon ne Tortur, aber machbar.
Allerdings sind die Schläuche so dermaßen steif, dass ich den Pumpenblock fast nicht richtig rum aufs Board bekomme, muss da schon mit recht viel Gewalt rangehen. Ich hab das ganze jetzt mal falsch herum montiert (sprich Logo verkehrtherum, Schläuche richtung IO - Panel). Funktioniert zwar, sieht allerdings echt nicht schön aus.
In dem Video How to get Your AMD Ryzen Rig Running Stable - YouTube scheint das ganze korrekt montiert zu sein (auch ein S340, allerdings nur ein H100i). Kann ich den Block echt gefahrlos so hinpressen, dass es auch optisch nach was aussieht?

Gruß
elnillo


----------



## Chimera (6. März 2017)

Solange da keine Knicke in den Schläuchen sind und die Schläuche nicht unter Spannung stehen, ist es egal. Und ob das Logo nun links, oben, rechts oder unten ist, auch dies ist im Prinzip egal. Manche Modelle machen just dann eher nervige Geräusche, wenn man das Logo "richtig" rum anbringt (also die Pumpe so anbringt, dass Logo lesbar), manche machen die Geräusche bei gedrehter, usw. Ergo musst du testen: wenn die Pumpe so keine Nebengeräusche erzeugt und dich das umgedrehte Logo nicht stört, dann lass es so.
Bin sowieso nicht so der Fan von AIOs in der Front, denn oftmals sind die Schläuche ja recht kurz gehalten und ist dann auch nicht wirklich angenehm einzubauen. Grad in grösseren Gehäusen kann es problematisch sein, drum ziehe ich die Deckelmontage halt vor, da kommen sich der RAM Gebläse und die Schläuche nicht in die Quere


----------

